# MB aktiv: Franken, käufliche GPS tracks?



## ]:-> (20. März 2007)

Hi,
hab hier scho seit längerem das buch MountainBike aktiv: Franken.
Da sind ja ganz nette Touren drin, weiß jemand ob es da vll. inzwischen auch gps tracks dazu gibt?

grüße


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. März 2007)

also ich kenn nur den Bike-Guide fränkische Schweiz. Und bei dem sind GPS-Daten mit dabei.

Was ist das denn für ein Buch, das du da hast? Gibts da nen Link, ISBN oder so davon?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (21. März 2007)

das Buch hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, vielleicht heißt das inzwischen anders:

ISBN: 3-613-50324-7
Pietsch Verlag
Autor: Frank Klose
http://www.amazon.de/Franken-Frank-...457277-5469869?ie=UTF8&qid=1174465157&sr=11-1
werde heute gleich mal im buchladen schauen ob die das von dir genannte da haben.


----------



## dog.je (21. März 2007)

]:->;3542843 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab hier scho seit längerem das buch MountainBike aktiv: Franken.
> Da sind ja ganz nette Touren drin, weiß jemand ob es da vll. inzwischen auch gps tracks dazu gibt?
> 
> grüße



sind die zu lang/komplex, um sie im googleearth o.ä. schnell nachzusetzen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. März 2007)

dog.je schrieb:


> sind die zu lang/komplex, um sie im googleearth o.ä. schnell nachzusetzen?



wie stellst du dir das vor? Die Tracks aus dem MTB-Guide haben zwischen 600 und 900 Trackpunkte bei einer Tourenlänge von 15 bis 40km. Im Prinzip könnte man es mit der Top50 versuchen, auf der Karte den Routenverlauft nachzuzeichnen. Allerdings fehlen dir sämtliche Wegweiser, Häuser, Bäume etc. an denen sich die Tourenbeschreibung orientiert... Aber ein halbwegs exaktes Abbild der Tour denke ich bekommt man so nicht hin.


MfG
Stefan


----------



## dog.je (21. März 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie stellst du dir das vor? Die Tracks aus dem MTB-Guide haben zwischen 600 und 900 Trackpunkte bei einer Tourenlänge von 15 bis 40km.



bei 15km und 600 punkten haettest du alle 25m einen punkt - so genau ist mein gps meist gar nicht  



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Im Prinzip könnte man es mit der Top50 versuchen, auf der Karte den Routenverlauft nachzuzeichnen.



das war die idee. ich war allerdings von einer groessenordnung 50-60 wegpunkten ausgegangen. 

gruss joerg


----------



## ]:-> (22. März 2007)

Sagt mal man liest ja nicht gerade so viel gutes über die beschreibung der routen in dem bikeguid, hat denn schon mal jemand die gps tracks probiert, ob die genau genug sind um danach (mgl. weise auch ohne digitale topo) zu fahren?


----------

